# Ursula Heller



## stummel (23 Sep. 2019)

Kann jemand vielleicht die Ursula Heller aufnehmen und Bilder cappen?Denn irgendwie funktioniert das Video nicht mit JDownloader,warum weiß ich nicht...

Hier das Video: https://www.br.de/0d2f4719-db85-4248-b4d8-e157bea1f94c


----------

